# Banggood????



## bluewood (Nov 26, 2013)

I came across Banggood while ordering a prism for my granddaughter. They have router bits and metal working tools, are they any good or better then Harbor Freight? It seems almost every tool now comes from China. At the 1964 World's Fair China had a display of machinery, the U.S. main display was a wall of "hot pink" paint I believe from Glidon.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

never heard of them..


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Never heard of them either.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I would be suspect of them. Stick with what you know is good and you won't be disappointed.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

I bought a light socket with a remote control for my front porch it was cheap but when I ordered it took 8 weeks to come . Came from Ty-won.


----------



## ebill (Jan 17, 2009)

roofner said:


> I bought a light socket with a remote control for my front porch it was cheap but when I ordered it took 8 weeks to come . Came from Ty-won.


- another data point: I bought a drone from them. Exact item I ordered was received in excellent packaging, and on the schedule as advised (2 wks). Shipment was via Hong Kong. 

- ebill


----------



## Goodsoil (Feb 3, 2015)

bluewood said:


> I came across Banggood while ordering a prism for my granddaughter. They have router bits and metal working tools, are they any good or better then Harbor Freight? It seems almost every tool now comes from China. At the 1964 World's Fair China had a display of machinery, the U.S. main display was a wall of "hot pink" paint I believe from Glidon.


Bought a small cyclone from them to. ount to a small drum. All dimensions metric. It cost me $23 Canadian pesos and took 3 weeks to come from China. All dimensions are metric. In order to hook up to my vac and thickness planer I used flex plumbing fittings that cost twice what the cyclone did. It works great though!


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

Two thoughts:
1. Most of what I saw at that Worlds Fair has never seen the light of day in the real world. That's about the same time they predicted another ice age, funny how that has worked out.

2. Ordered a Toshiba that came directly from China and I'm using it to type this message. Good machine so the lesson is some things are good and some are worthless.(yes I know Toshiba is a Japanese company but their stuff comes from China too) 

Stick with the tried & true and let someone else do the lab test for questionable products, unless of course you can afford to be the "tester". Then if the product in a winner post the results for us cheapskates and we will buy it too. lol


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

great...
far east mail order...
cut out everybody...


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

...sounds like "Banggood" does exactly that...


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

I bought some earth magnets from them. They were so cheap I thought if I get cheated it will not be the end of time for me. I bought them on Ebay so I had some protection. [For what ever that is worth]


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Buying goods from China - my review of Banggood.Com

Not "MY" review, one I found on line.

Herb


----------



## eccentrictinkerer (Dec 24, 2007)

I've been buying, tools, gadget and electronics from Banggood for two years with no problems. Quality ran from Harbor fReight quality to excellent.

Spirit Airlines offers really low air prices in exchange for no frills.

Banggood is the Spirit Airlines of gadgets. Out 30 transactions I had problems with only one item. It was an electronic chlorine tester for my pool. I contacted them, sent a quick video showing my problem, they gave me a full refund and told me to detroy the product.

I later figured out that my pool uses a saltwater chlorine generator which was my whole problem. My bad.

Another good Chinese site is 'www.dhgate.com'. Great results.


----------



## john60 (Aug 30, 2014)

I got the small cyclone from them under 20 bucks with shipping. Did take a while to come. Also so bought some outside led Christmas lights

Recently bought small inspection camera that connects to my android phone works great less than 20 bucks


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm still having trouble with 'Bang Good'...
Sounds like a stripper's stage name.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

DaninVan said:


> I'm still having trouble with 'Bang Good'...
> Sounds like a stripper's stage name.


Totally true story...
I had stayed at an expensive and fully respectable beach side hotel in PHUKET Thailand (I know, you can see where the story is going).
On checkout, the receptionist was a pretty young girl and her name badge read "TITEPORN".


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> I'm still having trouble with 'Bang Good'...
> Sounds like a stripper's stage name.


the real real trouble doesn't start until after the Warden finds out...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

The 'Warden' _isn't_ going to find out.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

oohhhhhhh-tay....


----------

